# accident at worlds



## darkarcher83 (Feb 13, 2012)

I wanna thank everyone that helped me on Friday... I had to go into surgery to get my pin nocks outta my shoulder but I will be fine.....


----------



## gen2teg (Jan 29, 2009)

sorry to hear that


----------



## Darth_Bane (Jun 1, 2011)

What the hell happened?


----------



## darkarcher83 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yea I got really lucky


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

What happened ?I hope you a speedy recovery.


----------



## darkarcher83 (Feb 13, 2012)

Going down on l course and lost my footing.. landed on my shooting chair were I kept my arrows. One of my nocks hit my 4th rib and the other to went up into my armpit


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. Shot "I" today and it was steeeepppp. Wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

darkarcher83 said:


> Going down on l course and lost my footing.. landed on my shooting chair were I kept my arrows. One of my nocks hit my 4th rib and the other to went up into my armpit


ouch... glad your ok.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

OUCH that seems to be the most dangerous part of shooting 3d. I have seen several nock accidents.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I hope you have a quick recovery


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Praying for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Juanmaria (Oct 28, 2010)

darkarcher83 said:


> I wanna thank everyone that helped me on Friday... I had to go into surgery to get my pin nocks outta my shoulder but I will be fine.....


Ouch. That will reorganize a weekend, no. Recovery prayers your way! Thanks for the heads up, that is how we all learn from each other.


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

Hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## Gary Wiant (Dec 7, 2008)

I fell wednesday on practice range 1 and hit the stool off of my ribs and either broke or bruised my ribs, i felt stupid and tbought wow how could this went worse, Im a klutz and then i heard about your fall, I instantly said a prayer for you, thank God my fall wasn't like your fall. Good luck and I'm Praying for your recovery.


----------



## darkarcher83 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks guys I appreciate it.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Man get better soon


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

hang in there ray it was good shooting with ya bud would of like to seen you finish you were off to the best start out of our group 
dave


----------



## darkarcher83 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yea if I could have kept shooting the way I was I would have been right there at the top


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

I was in the group in front of you but at the bottom of the hill by the time you fell. 

The guy in your group ran down for help and the other ran up I guess...? I felt worthless not helping, but the guys in your group already took care of you. Good men for sure! I am super glad you are OK. It took them a while but I was glad to see them get you off the hill and into an Ambulance. I hope you recover quick. 


I think another person fell and broke a leg, but I don't know which range they were on. I almost bit it a couple times myself, but I just got lucky I guess.


----------



## RackAttak (Mar 7, 2012)

Yowza! Get better soon.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

hope u get better soon, noone likes to hear this stuff happen.


----------



## hossa1881 (Apr 1, 2010)

wish you a speedy recovery. one of my buddies fell on the defense coarse 3 on sat morning and broke his ribs and crushed his bow. I fell too but only managed to tweek my knee a little....first time at the worlds event, but im starting to think that maybe a ski hill is not the best place for a 3d shoot


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I hope you have a fast and full recuvery. I had a guy in our grooup on course A slip on thursday, he was fine and shot really well even after the fall. My wife slipped on saturday on one of the FBR courses and her chair hit the ground and jammed a couple of arrows up her arm. She is alright but has a really good mark where one nock semi penitrated. She had a long sleeve shirt under her shooter shirt and new that it was bleeding but kept on shooting.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

hossa1881 said:


> wish you a speedy recovery. one of my buddies fell on the defense coarse 3 on sat morning and broke his ribs and crushed his bow. I fell too but only managed to tweek my knee a little....first time at the worlds event, but im starting to think that maybe a ski hill is not the best place for a 3d shoot


My wife and I disagree, we think it's the IBO Worlds, it's going to be very challenging. They just need to be better at setting up the trails inbetween targets to be safer and have safety equipment at the sign in tents.


----------



## billm67 (Jul 19, 2007)

Hope you all get better real soon!


----------



## Ex-softballer (Jan 9, 2006)

IBO needs to make sure the ranges are safe for all. A ski hill is not meant to be walked up and down, but skiied down.


----------



## ccumming (Feb 14, 2012)

Good luck with the recovery!


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

last year at nelsonville they had a lot of saftey issue since it had just rained and was so slippery.

That year someone fell on their chair with their face and a nock went up and through the nose. ( ouch)

then a broke foot for a lady i think and another one where the bow blew up and hit the guys are and it got so swollen he ended up in the ER.
It happens


----------



## BigGobbler (Feb 11, 2010)

I was shooting range K when you had your accident. It was hazzardous to. One of the guys in our group lost his wedding ring and several ankle sprains. Glad to hear you were all right.


----------

